# Show us your boats...



## Badbagger

Ok, let's see what y'all are running for rigs in and around PCola. Me, nothing yet LOL. We just relocated and have plans for a new 26' bay boat. So post up what cha :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine

You end up getting the Barker? My buddy will have his second one here soon, he went with the "open" this time around.


----------



## RedLeg

I run a 2005 Angler 204fx w/2013 Suzuki 150. My first boat...


----------



## floater1

my 92 21 cape horn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark




----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

SeaVee 290


----------



## Jason

My baby Shoal Cat (Kitty) CREEPIN'









My Extreme River Skiff (no name---yet....)









And my 14 ft Malibu Stealth yak (minus my rocket launcher set up CREEPIN' TOO


----------



## catfever24

Here`s ours. `05 23` Triton w/ 250 HPDI


----------



## bcahn

07 Pursuit 265 with twin Yamaha 225


----------



## markw4321




----------



## BubbaFett

2001 Sea Hunt Walk-around with Johnson 150


----------



## JD7.62

26' Twin Vee with twin Suzuki DF140s.


----------



## fishnfool

2400 Century walk, just got repowered with a Suzuki df250, getting some glass work done now and hope to have it ready for wetness this spring. If not, the car budget will be better from selling it!


----------



## Nat

[/URL


More about this little cat

draft 12"


specs and info are on their web site

www.tidelineboats.com

has plenty of usable deck space


they built the plug on this thread

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-...lug-build.html

and the first hull on this thread

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-...cat-build.html


This old thread has a few pics of the bow and transom decks on page 3
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/my-new-19-cat-120465/index3/


----------



## BentStraight

Reading this thread and looking at all the pictures, I was thinking about the pride that men take in their boats and how it's like an extension of their personality and I wasn't going to post any photos my old puddle jumper. But, after thinking a moment of all the beautiful places I've been in it from the Florida Keys to Arkansas's White River, from the springs to the Gulf, all the good times I've had and all the fish I've caught from Speckled Trout to Rainbow Trout and everything in between, I will post some simple pics of* humility, versatility and dependability*!

The S.S. BentStraight: Early 1980's era 15' Semi-Vee Polarcraft 25hp Mariner Stick-steering with adjustable seating . . .


----------



## sniperpeeps

2014 Cape Horn 24os, Twin Yamaha i200's


----------



## Boardfeet

My Garlington

I wish


----------



## Stoker1

Bentstraight - dig the rig.

Here's mine. 2003 boat motor trailer. I like it for what it is, but really contemplating selling for a 16' flat nose aluminum or glass rig. The sharp bow on this one really limits the floor space in which hurts for moving the peddle around of the TM. Btw, it catches fish...this was Friday and that's a 14" piece of oak lumber.

As far as family boats go, we've had four boats in just over two years and this is the only one that has stuck around.


----------



## swhiting

BentStraight said:


> ....


Dear Lord, you standing in that water and the belly pic... come on man.

If Jason starts a belly thread I'm out!




................................


----------



## Jason

swhiting said:


> Dear Lord, you standing in that water and the belly pic... come on man.
> 
> If Jason starts a belly thread I'm out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................................



Hahahaha then more pics of my ventures would be posted!!! hahaha:shifty:


----------



## floorman1

*My 36 Dakota*

"Reel Lemon"


----------



## Flatspro

15 Skeeter sx220 w/ 250sho


----------



## smooth move

only get to the PCola area a couple time each year, but here's mine. have a FL200 on it now though.


----------



## 2RC's II

RedLeg said:


> I run a 2005 Angler 204fx w/2013 Suzuki 150. My first boat...


Dang! Mine ain't that puurrtty.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Me & my rig!


----------



## 2RC's II

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> SeaVee 290


Can't hide money. Nice!


----------



## jcasey

It's not mine, but I am the Captain of this ship this year..


----------



## Try'n Hard

Just kidding! I aint in yall's league but here she is and give me brownie points for my nifty tow vehicle!


----------



## BentStraight

swhiting said:


> Dear Lord, you standing in that water and the belly pic... come on man.
> 
> If Jason starts a belly thread I'm out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................................


Hey, I can't help it, I eat a lot of fried fish!


----------



## Badbagger

Try'n Hard said:


> Me & my rig!


I am really torn between this rig and the SeaVee. Just badass rig right there :notworthy:


----------



## Badbagger

Pics of the Layton Bay I built but now selling to move up to a 26 CC. I was "this close" to finishing lol. Bow shot with the t-top is my hull. The other Layton shot is a pic of a buddies boat in Gainesville area to show the layout etc. They build a nice boat, David Sintes is the Naval Architect.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Badbagger said:


> I am really torn between this rig and the SeaVee. Just badass rig right there :notworthy:



It's a fairly easy build and I don't have much cash in it - just a lot of time and labor!!


----------



## welldoya

You guys have got some nice boats.
I've had a few over the years but this one does about anything I want to do.
1993 13' Boston Whaler with Honda 35.


----------



## Joe_Lee

Sportsman 232 Open


----------



## 153 Large fish

*The 153 Navy*

This was a cool idea so we can remember each other's vessels...


----------



## Badbagger

Great pics !


----------



## Baker8425

Here's mine!


----------



## MrFish

I don't want y'all to remember my vessel, since I plow through No Wake zones and make a general nuisance of myself.


----------



## Stoker1

MrFish said:


> I don't want y'all to remember my vessel, since I plow through No Wake zones and make a general nuisance of myself.


I know you.... you're the jackwag that about swamped me the other day on Fish River . On a serious note, I was so torqued off, that I almost towed my anchor line in front of the guy, but I had an extra 30 gallons of water in my boat that it wouldn't hardly plane off...... (this was a big 35+' plus sport fish that did it)


----------



## Jaw Jacker

2005 23' Seafox


----------



## MrFish

Stoker1 said:


> I know you.... you're the jackwag that about swamped me the other day on Fish River . On a serious note, I was so torqued off, that I almost towed my anchor line in front of the guy, but I had an extra 30 gallons of water in my boat that it wouldn't hardly plane off...... (this was a big 35+' plus sport fish that did it)


Not my fault. I declare myself innocent under the "Law of Gross Tonnage".


----------



## bowfisher91

It's fun until you get it stuck....:thumbup:

Girlfriend was not amused.


----------



## Badbagger

Damn, that is a SERIOUS STUCK!


----------



## Rickpcfl

bowfisher91 said:


> It's fun until you get it stuck....:thumbup:
> 
> Girlfriend was not amused.


What the heck? Is that a new type of "Bog In"???


----------



## Rustifaro

2009 g3


----------



## WAHOOU39

'Bout Time!


----------



## Gonzo

*Just listed FOR SALE*

Just listed for sale in the Boat Sale Section


----------



## Boat-Dude

I really like this thread keep them comin!!


----------



## AscendAngler

My FS128T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbagger

Keep'em coming! Nice G3, use to have a 1966 DLX and before that a 1756 and a 1652.


----------



## Steve B

*Sea Hunt Gamefish 25*

Thankful for mine ...


----------



## Badbagger

Great looking sled !


----------



## Gamefish27

just chillen on the way in from cobia fishing


----------



## NoleAnimal

*The Grocery Getter*


----------



## AndyS

94 Trophy 2310 WA w/95 Merc 175 (rebuilt)

She ain't the purtiest or fastest thing on the water ... but she starts and runs good and gets me where I'm going & back again.



















OK Prowler Big Game 13.5 ft and Pelican Pescador 12'


----------



## Realtor

...


----------



## 60hertz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fsu alex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

Okay, I'll play. I'm a bit of a celebrity over this way. Whenever I'm pulling the kids on the tube in Cotton Bayou, people always come out on their docks and wave at me. I don't see them doing this for anyone else....


----------



## Boat-Dude

Awesome boats!!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Little skiff we picked up to try bay boating.


----------



## MaxP

I use the skiff 90% of the time


----------



## Capt. Mako

MaxP said:


> I use the skiff 90% of the time


What brand of skiff is that? Very sharp!


----------



## bcahn

*Number 2*

My second ride, 03 Aquasport 215 with a 225 Yamaha 2 stroke. We loved this boat but out grew her. Very versitile, from cruising, fishing, camping to skiing. Had her 40 mile out and she performed flawless. Sold her to a fellow all the way from Northern Tennessee, he still sends me pics and is a very happy customer!


----------



## bcahn

*Number 1*

And my first boat, 1970 Wellcraft 16' with a rebuilt 115 Evinrude 2 stroke. Bought this from a neighbor. We restored this monster on a shoe string budget. Had great family time cruising and fishing all over this area. My buddy painted the boat for a case of beer (Budweiser).:001_huh: I kept this boat for most of my military career, she even sat in storage while I was overseas. Sold her to a gentlemen in Navarre and she's still going strong!


----------



## barefoot

I see a lot of nice boats...BUT NONE of you suckers can beat this one!

No launch fees, no trailering issues, no parking problems. I can just drive to any waterfront neighborhood, walk between the houses and hop in the water.

The only drawback is my wife made me up my life insurance????


----------



## bcahn

*Torture*

And my latest garage project. 1981 Starcraft with a 1980 40hp Spirit. Bought this from a coworker back in May of this year. Plan was to restore her and give it to my father-in-law. Well he's 75 now and his knees are shoot. Talk about a fixer upper! :001_huh: I've got the trailer done and all major interior work complete. Gotta finish it soon, momma has express her concerns several times; shoots fired!


----------



## Splittine

...


----------



## Badbagger

Lots of really nice rigs to say the least! Keep bringing the on.......


----------



## MaxP

Capt. Mako said:


> MaxP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the skiff 90% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> What brand of skiff is that? Very sharp!
Click to expand...

Ankona Native SUV


----------



## Capt. Mako

MaxP said:


> Ankona Native SUV


Suh-weet. Thanks.


----------



## doubletake

31 Cape Horn 
My addiction.:thumbup:


----------



## RAZORBACK101

*Hey stoker 1*

I also own a avalon 146. Lot of deer and hogs been on that boat. Tough as hell. Sell it and you will be sorry.


----------



## DF2

1994 Proline 231 Walkaround cuddy
Got this boat in Jan 1995
Many, many hours and fish on this boat


----------



## Badbagger

Nice nice nice. That Cape Horn is just bad ass!


----------



## LITECATCH

Here's my 36 Topaz and 22 Twin Vee


----------



## aquaholic

26' Twin Vee


----------



## Ragon210

.......


----------



## WannaBay

*My G3 1860 cct deluxe wants to be a 22 foot bay but when it grows up.*

Till then it's got big boots to fill. It fishes rocky rivers for trout, large impoundments for striper and bass, and all the way down to the coast for some bay and beachfront fishing. Definitely got to pick my days in the big water, though. Also makes a pretty good hunting buggy on lots of public land around here... Love it.
Got tunnel hull, jack plate, F90 Yam, six foot Talon, HDS sideview Lowrance, 24 volt Riptide.


----------



## jcasey

1999 Contender 21
2006 F225 Yamaha


----------



## recess

31t contender twin 300 Yamas. ( Team Recess)


----------



## Mikvi

Reel Crazy. 36ft Palmetto.


----------



## Reel Sick

So now everyone knows who to follow lol. I saved all your pictures, now when you cut me off or run up on me I know who you are lol just playing nice boats guys. At least this is a good way to show off your boat and not in the wall of shame I still think we need that thread sticky...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Hopefully I haven't pissed off too many people on or off the water- but I guess if we had, I'd already have heard it. If you pay attention, we're kinda hard to miss... Lol
Our boat (for those who haven't recognized it) is a 22' Blue Wave Pure Bay. If I had the chance to change, I'd have gotten a 24' Pure Bay (a little more space and fuel capacity). Otherwise, we have been completely thrilled with it! 
Great boats, shallow draft, lots of storage- all around fun for inshore and offshore.








We just had the custom top put on it this summer- nice addition.








And our tow vehicle- nice for travel. And not too shabby mileage (average 12 mpg loaded)


----------



## RedLeg

recess said:


> 31t contender twin 300 Yamas. ( Team Recess)



How do you like her? This is my dream boat!


----------



## welldoya

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Little skiff we picked up to try bay boating.


Heck yeh. I had a 14' McKee Cat Kay (or maybe it was an Aruba) that I bought new in 1985. Had an Evinrude 70 on it. Great boats.

Is that a 16' Waccamaw?


----------



## PHARMER

[ATTACH[/ATTACH]2009 World Cat 29DC


----------



## Badbagger

Glad I started this thread, there is some serious eye candy here LOL, beautiful sleds folks !


----------



## 49913

My Frontier 2104, had it almost 2 years now.


----------



## nextstep

whats worse than taking a banana fishing? taking a bonita!
just kidding dan.









but i do believe we were in 6 footers that day.


----------



## Badbagger

Those Frontiers are a great value for the $, nice ride !


----------



## SH27GameFish

27 ft SeaHunt called the Hey Chump


----------



## Badbagger

Nice, those SeaHunts are really popular and I can see why !


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

welldoya said:


> Heck yeh. I had a 14' McKee Cat Kay (or maybe it was an Aruba) that I bought new in 1985. Had an Evinrude 70 on it. Great boats.
> 
> Is that a 16' Waccamaw?



Yes, it is a Waccamaw. Seems like a decent boat for the bay. We are enjoying her.


----------



## fishwhisper

I have the 12 ft. Dingy that sailed in with the Mayflower. ..cell phone,same era,,because it had an error attatching picture!


----------



## CCC

19' Sea Boss 150 Johnson:


----------



## skullmount1988

Here's mine! 2015 lowe roughneck1860








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## barefootin

85 Whaler 15 CC


----------



## wmflyfisher

2014 Pioneer Islander. Love this boat.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Just an Ole Tin Boat but she does what I like to do very well:thumbup:


----------



## Badbagger

Those tinny's will take a likin and keep a tickin. I have owned 3 G3's and a SeaArk and all great boats.


----------



## RedLeg

Seeing all these great boats is making me itch to get out on the water...is it cobia season yet? Are the sheepies here? What about croaker lmao! We need warmer weather and calmer seas fast!


----------



## Stoker1

How do the tinny's handle salt? I'm seriously considering a Tracker or similar 16' tiller.

After talking with a local, he suggested having any aluminum hull lifted and look underneath for pitting where it rides on the bunks. He said they hold saltwater and can't be thoroughly rinsed, therefore causing the pitting. Another suggestion he made was to get the plastic bunks with channels to allow better rinsing????


----------



## centuryfisher1968

*Century*

Ready and Waiting - 2012 Century with 150 Yamaha -


----------



## Flounder9.75

Stoker1 said:


> How do the tinny's handle salt? I'm seriously considering a Tracker or similar 16' tiller.
> 
> After talking with a local, he suggested having any aluminum hull lifted and look underneath for pitting where it rides on the bunks. He said they hold saltwater and can't be thoroughly rinsed, therefore causing the pitting. Another suggestion he made was to get the plastic bunks with channels to allow better rinsing????


 
Everything he said is true. Both my Polar Craft and my SeaArk had some pitting where they sat on carpeted bunks on PT wood. More so where the carpet had worn out and the boat was touching the PT wood.


----------



## wallace1

2000 Cape Horn 17


----------



## Txs_mde_87

2015 BX 22 BR with a Yamaha 200 under 85 hours

My second seahunt this year but I think come next year she is going to be up for sale so I can get back into a sports car and on to my next duty station which will probably not be anywhere near the water.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## 85okhai

25 Contender twin 200 yamahas


----------



## centuryfisher1968

*Formerly my boat...*

Somehow I lost ownership to a teenager. Fine with me, rather see him in this than a night club... or bar.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75

centuryfisher1968 said:


> Somehow I lost ownership to a teenager. Fine with me, rather see him in this than a night club... or bar.:thumbup:


Looks like they're Crabbing at the Tensaw.


----------



## centuryfisher1968

Flounder9.75 said:


> Looks like they're Crabbing at the Tensaw.


you guessed it. This was at about 10:00 after getting there at 4:00. They were gassed. But wasn't a bad way to spend the morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75

Nice mess of Crabs for sure.


----------



## Badbagger

Darn sure is !


----------



## polar21

We have two: A 32 Luhrs that we are putting back together and a 21 Polar cc. No pics of the Polar tho...


----------



## Desert Eagle

CCC said:


> 19' Sea Boss 150 Johnson:


I have one of these, 2006, with a 115 Suzuki. Purchased from Gulf Coast Boating Center in FWB.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Not a boat but here is my rig. 2000 Yamaha XL800 Waverunner. Getting rigged to start fishing from it. Primarily inshore but not scared to hit the closer reefs on a good day.


----------



## Badbagger

Google Jet Ski Brian, the man invented fishing on a Jet Ski. Some amazing set ups. 
You have a great platform to start with


----------



## Flounder9.75

Badbagger said:


> Google Jet Ski Brian, the man invented fishing on a Jet Ski. Some amazing set ups.
> You have a great platform to start with


And he takes some awesome pictures too


----------



## Realtor

sitting here looking around on this computer, here are a few pictures of the pre-Fat Jax. Everglades 21CC Yam 150, they do make nice boats....


----------



## FL Aggie

2000 Cape Horn 24', 2002 Yamaha F225 x 2


----------



## Gator McKlusky

:wacko:


Too soon?....


----------



## Desert Eagle

2006 Sea Boss 19 Bay pushed by a 2006 Suzuki 115hp 4-stroke.


----------



## parrothead

2015


----------



## Desert Eagle

parrothead said:


> 2015


Looks VERY well equipped...


----------



## Badbagger

Nice little battle wagon !


----------



## marksnet




----------



## wmflyfisher

Looks awesome Mark.


----------



## BubbaFett

marksnet said:


> View attachment 656601


I like the look of the black t-top, but how hot does it get during sunny days?


----------



## marksnet

wmflyfisher said:


> Looks awesome Mark.


Yeah dude, we gotta go. I'm getting the jitters lol!!



BubbaFett said:


> I like the look of the black t-top, but how hot does it get during sunny days?



Actually no hotter than the white underside of my last one. There are mirrors lining the underside as well and the factory did that but, I haven't noticed any additional heat at all.

I asked others that had color on the underside and they all said the same thing. Bout the same. 
Hot is hot haha! :thumb:


Might have a better view of the underside here.


----------



## Badbagger

Nice Mark, what size are you Garmins and what model ?


----------



## marksnet

Badbagger said:


> Nice Mark, what size are you Garmins and what model ?




Thanks Bagger 

They are 7612XSV's. Have not had any issues and just added autopilot to go with the Optimus setup and my installer said no issues. 

Hoping to go in the bay tomorrow and play around with it. 

Looking like another tuna trip if wind dies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark

Flounder9.75 said:


> Everything he said is true. Both my Polar Craft and my SeaArk had some pitting where they sat on carpeted bunks on PT wood. More so where the carpet had worn out and the boat was touching the PT wood.


Yes...All Very true...... But I'd suggest that you spend the money on a Welded alum boat and NOT a rivited boat. Also....NO carpet.

I have a G3 here now that is getting all the carpet stripped out. It's a LOT of work. The boat pretty much has to be taken apart to get it stripped and cleaned.... Any wood will be replaced with 3/16 alum.


----------



## TONER

My cat


----------



## HisName

maintenance and operational free , Glad the Chris Craft is gone .


----------



## Stoker1

HisName said:


> maintenance and operational free


Till your peddle bushing goes.....


----------



## Boardfeet

22.2 Aquasport
Hammerhead Boat works
I asked for it from Santa he didn't come through.


----------



## Badbagger

Nice boat, I can see why you asked for it.


----------



## Boardfeet

Boardfeet said:


> 22.2 Aquasport
> Hammerhead Boat works
> I asked for it from Santa he didn't come through.


That's a 1972 Aquasport 22.
Check out their website.
www.hammerheadlivewells.com


----------



## JD7.62

Boardfeet said:


> That's a 1972 Aquasport 22.
> Check out their website.
> www.hammerheadlivewells.com


I love those boats. Im surprised they arent more popular here. Theyd make great boats for our bay and nearshore fishing.


----------



## CatHunter

Featured in dozens of magazines we call this bad boy the Big Rig.

This 22 foot 2013 Oquawka is built to slay the biggest of catfish. For tournament fishing its got a 7.5 foot 100 galloon live well and 12 Monster rod Holders

For finding fish my Lowrance Gen 2 touch is top notch.

With its flat-bottom hull design my Evinrude E-tech runs this Big Rig wide open at 48.5mph.


----------



## Badbagger

Jesus, that is a damn tank !


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

My Rig


----------



## BDALE BOY

just an old luminium boat but it does the job


----------



## nickg122586

BDALE BOY said:


> just an old luminium boat but it does the job



Almost as nice as my aluminum boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbagger

BDALE BOY said:


> just an old luminium boat but it does the job


I have owned more than my fair share and indeed, they get the job done :thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost

2005 Pathfinder 2000V


----------



## RedLeg

some real purrrrty boats on here...make sure ya'll say hey when I run up on your numbers at full speed, stop 15 ft away, drop down and catch a mammoth grouper, then leave for the next guys spot lmao:yes:


----------



## Jaybird




----------



## HarleyMan

CatHunter, nice boat. Back home in Kentucky we fished the LBL (Land Between the Lakes) for big cats, personal best 65 lbs. seen some 125 plus. Heard of even bigger.


----------



## rickmbp




----------



## welldoya

HarleyMan said:


> CatHunter, nice boat. Back home in Kentucky we fished the LBL (Land Between the Lakes) for big cats, personal best 65 lbs. seen some 125 plus. Heard of even bigger.


Do you eat cats that big or are they bloody and tough?


----------



## axman

Wifes rig


----------



## Badbagger

Wife has a NICE boat !


----------



## axman

She don't fish but makes it clear its hers sometimes


----------



## Dive1

*Dive1 Sportfish Boat*

Dive and fish out of Destin. This boat is for sale.


----------



## MeltonW

This is a great thread1Here are the two I fish out of over in Alabama.


----------



## Stink Bait

2012 Nautic star


----------



## DreamWeaver21

2005 26 Horn


----------



## HarleyMan

Welldoya,To tell you the truth I prefer 20lbs or less. Have ate some of the big ones but tough and strong tasty.


----------



## Flounder9.75

MeltonW said:


> This is a great thread1Here are the two I fish out of over in Alabama.


That kind of looks like the west side of BLB


----------



## k-dog

axman said:


> Wifes rig


Your wife has good taste nice ride man


----------



## floorman1

*Price*



Dive1 said:


> Dive and fish out of Destin. This boat is for sale.


How much


----------



## Riverfan

Just enough for the good days


----------



## Badbagger

And it gets you out there too !


----------



## Tiretyme

This until new boat build is finished


----------



## DawnsKayBug

Going to be on the market shortly. 99 Regulator 23 Classic. F300


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Boardfeet said:


> 22.2 Aquasport
> Hammerhead Boat works
> I asked for it from Santa he didn't come through.


Sweet rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro-ker

In the sig. Should be done in April. Considering a 26 or 28' bay from the same mfg as well.


----------



## Obvious

Not much to show so far, but it should be ready in the spring. 32ft Sabalo pilothouse with twin G2 250HOs. Long house with canvas back. Diesel gen, AC. Upper, lower, and cockpit driving stations. Dream boat set up for my wife and I to fish and overnight.


----------



## Badbagger

Nice, a buddy of mine is building a Sabalo 26'CC. That's one BIG ass boat !


----------



## RedLeg

DawnsKayBug said:


> Going to be on the market shortly. 99 Regulator 23 Classic. F300


 
and the winner of this threads boat name goes to.....


----------



## Badbagger

Bro-ker said:


> In the sig. Should be done in April. Considering a 26 or 28' bay from the same mfg as well.


These boats are incredible, real battle wagons. Never had the opportunity to put a foot on one but from everything that I've seen build wise and the workmanship that goes into these all I can say is "come on Powerball":thumbsup:

Need to buy a few more money trees and hope they produce before I can ever think about a boat like that


----------



## bamachem

Picked this one up just before Christmas. Looking forward to breaking it in this summer.


----------



## Badbagger

NICE find ! KW are a nice boat, you will enjoy her.


----------



## JoshH

My edge 556 w/ a Merc. Pretty proud of it considering I have Well under 2K into it and they steady go on craigslist for 7-12k. its also the only one of these high speed flat boats (edge/havoc etc) with a console. 







and a float away bunk fix at the ramp lol


----------



## Badbagger

Love the trailer fix LOL, McGyver at work. You gotta do what cha gotta do!


----------



## Badbagger

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> SeaVee 290


Lines on that SeaVee are outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## NLytle

Sexy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

There are some awesome boats in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbagger

NLytle said:


> View attachment 665130
> 
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice stealth machine right there :thumbsup:


----------



## punisher338

Here is mine. A 18ft Renken with a 125


----------



## timjb83

NLytle said:


> View attachment 665130
> 
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the tiny lite in the rod holder.. Everything pulls drag on that thing!


----------



## punisher338

Here is my son's current boat
USCG 47' MLB


----------



## Waste-N-Away

2008 Z2200 Shearwater


----------



## Badbagger

Shearwater is a great boat !


----------



## etrade92

Waste-N-Away said:


> 2008 Z2200 Shearwater
> 
> View attachment 666794


War Eagle my tiger bro! If you ever make it to Robinson Island I'll make sure to say hello.


----------



## DonaKen

72' Tribute "DonaKen"


----------



## Badbagger

Wow just badass !


----------



## Boardfeet

punisher338 said:


> Here is my son's current boat
> USCG 47' MLB



You Coast Guard guys should realize that your boat is listing..............
Shift some weight to the other side and check the bilges..

Seriously, That's Badass!!


----------



## tiderider

If you see me out there say hello.


----------



## bamachem

punisher338 said:


> Here is my son's current boat
> USCG 47' MLB


 
Looks tippy.  Sorry, just had to.


----------



## Bro-ker

DonaKen said:


> 72' Tribute "DonaKen"


Drool!


----------



## Badbagger

Bro-ker said:


> Drool!


 Man that's the truth lol.


----------



## k-dog

This is mine


----------



## Gator McKlusky




----------



## Boat-Dude

Haha


----------



## Badbagger

k-dog said:


> This is mine


Nice ride !


----------



## k-dog

Badbagger said:


> Nice ride !


Thanks I have got lots of fish with this boat:thumbup:


----------



## Skiffer

*My little skiff*

When I turned 70, I decided to scale down my fishing boat and bought this. 

Video at http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrZcKn1R4x61xzpkJrnVnFw


----------



## Badbagger

Skiffer said:


> When I turned 70, I decided to scale down my fishing boat and bought this.
> 
> Video at http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrZcKn1R4x61xzpkJrnVnFw



Nice rig :thumbsup:


----------



## murfpcola

Hey Badbagger, are you still looking into getting a small panga? Have you made any headway other than just gathering info on them?


----------



## NOsaints

Say what's up if you see us out there!


----------



## Skiffer

Badbagger said:


> Skiffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I turned 70, I decided to scale down my fishing boat and bought this.
> 
> Video at http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrZcKn1R4x61xzpkJrnVnFw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Badbagger

murfpcola said:


> Hey Badbagger, are you still looking into getting a small panga? Have you made any headway other than just gathering info on them?


Got the info and the pricing which is really good. Trying to get a feel for a build time on my next project and holding for more info. Hell I should have moved some cash around in my investments, in the past 30 days with the markets I've taken a hit big enough to buy a couple of pangas.


----------



## Realtor

Badbagger said:


> Got the info and the pricing which is really good. Trying to get a feel for a build time on my next project and holding for more info. Hell I should have moved some cash around in my investments, in the past 30 days with the markets I've taken a hit big enough to buy a couple of pangas.


 BUY BUY BUY more SHARES NOW!


----------



## NKlamerus

If this is a member here PLEASE CHECK YOUR BUNKS


----------



## Badbagger

NKlamerus said:


> If this is a member here PLEASE CHECK YOUR BUNKS



Ya think


----------



## Badbagger

So figured I'd bring this thread back to life, what cha got ?


----------



## panic_button

Here are 2 of mine.
35' Cigarette Cafe Racer & 24' Sea Ray Laguna


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Rowdy Reptile*

I do about 90% of my fishing from a Hobie Outback.


----------



## Boat-Dude

My Skiff-tastic-19.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Boat-Dude said:


> My Skiff-tastic-19.




......and thus the final stage of metamorphosis from pier to boat dude is complete


----------



## Boat-Dude

Try'n Hard said:


> ......and thus the final stage of metamorphosis from pier to boat dude is complete



Yes sir, I have enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

My 1977 Randall Craft 14.


----------



## skiffdude

well now i feel like a copycat. screen and boat.lol

made the full progression from kayak to jonboat to this. fun little boat for the lakes up here. but not enough boat for saltwater for me. soon to be sold.









my current setup. 
2000 excursion and 198 semi v w/ 80hp 4 stroke. got the boat early november. now i just need to spend as much as i paid for the boat for a t top and trolling mtor.:blink:


----------



## Boat-Dude

Skiff-Nation


----------



## Buckyt

2006 Polar 2010 21' bay boat with 150 4 stroke Yamaha. This pic is at Lake Weiss the day I picked it uu, and before I pulled it down to Orange Beach.
The second pic is on the lift at Orange Beach.
This has been a good boat choice for me and what I do near shore at Orange beach.


----------



## hebegb again

My 2016 22OS w/single 300 yammy
Loving this boat so far!


----------



## Boat-Dude

What a dream boat!!


----------



## Realtor

hebegb again said:


> My 2016 22OS w/single 300 yammy
> Loving this boat so far!


how fast will this rocket go with 300 ponies pushing her?


----------



## Badbagger

hebegb again said:


> My 2016 22OS w/single 300 yammy
> Loving this boat so far!



*BADASS :thumbsup:*


----------



## Boat-Dude

That 220s is so clean and slick on the inside it takes nothing to get it clean. One of the best designed boats for a fisherman out there.


----------



## bigrick

The Rampage and Mako....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

The 22OS Cape Horn is one of my favorite boats. Its really big for a 22. Not many 22s can dwarf a F250 in the rearview! Congrats on a fine ride!


----------



## hebegb again

Calling it a 22 is almost comical lol, it fishes more like a 25 or so especially with the 9' beam

I have had it goin 45 with ice and fuel and 3 people on board
Not sure of top speed in unloaded condition.

Rides real nice as it has a nice smooth entry without rattling your innards like my old boat
Does not bridge seas like a 31 but oh well!


----------

